# Poco Bueno?



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, he was 15 hands - most cutters are relatively short.

Honestly, there aren't many "PB horses" any longer unless they have 4 or 5 or more runs with at least 2 on both top and bottom...PBH died in 1969...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd read that Poco Bueno was just under 14.2hh, technically a pony. I wonder which info is correct. OK, I just read Wiki and you're right - 15hh. It's funny, the only pics I ever saw of him were B&W so I thought he was a black.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Poco Bueno is one of the most influential Quarter Horses ever foaled.
I have never heard anything negative about Poco Bueno bred horses from any one in the ranching industry or cutting horses with the exception of HERDA
In fact Poco Bueno in the pedigree would be a plus for me. Shalom


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> Poco Bueno is one of the most influential Quarter Horses ever foaled.
> I have never heard anything negative about Poco Bueno bred horses from any one in the ranching industry or cutting horses with the exception of HERDA
> In fact Poco Bueno in the pedigree would be a plus for me. Shalom


Poco Bueno was definitely one of the most influential QH's. He was sired by King-P234 who was one of the huge names as well.

I have heard they have a mean buck and can be stubborn but the Poco Bueno in my horse it's 6 generations back behind Impressive who is also known for stubborn offspring. Mine isn't necessarily stubborn but he has his own mind. His mama is a bucker but she's also a witch so who knows....


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

When I lived in Wichita Falls one of the other therapist I worked with was raised on the WT Waggoner Estate. She used to ride Poco Bueno when she was a very young girl.
I have heard that Poco Lena was not a beginners horse so to speak.
Those foundation bred QHs though can buck and probably do indeed have a stubborn streak. Shalom


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> When I lived in Wichita Falls one of the other therapist I worked with was raised on the WT Waggoner Estate. She used to ride Poco Bueno when she was a very young girl.
> I have heard that Poco Lena was not a beginners horse so to speak.
> Those foundation bred QHs though can buck and probably do indeed have a stubborn streak. Shalom


They were built to last!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Built to last and versatile something todays QHs are sadly not being bred for IMO. Shalom


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

People used to talk about how tough they were in terms of working, had a lot of heart. Cold backed to some degree, but many were of that era.

Good horses that had a lot of sense, smart, and knew their jobs.

https://www.google.com/search?q=poc...fO6q42gX0n4HYCQ&ved=0CDsQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=575

The link to pictures of him? Show a breathtakingly beautiful horse, stout, well built and clearly something to see, and desire.

I think anyone that has a horse that goes back to him is very very lucky.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's my take from experience. My grandfather owned the last living son of Poco Dell (a son of Poco Bueno) so I've handled and rode a lot of PB bred horses. He also owned a son of Poco Pine (another son of Poco Bueno) and I've still got horses that are sons and daughters of both of them. Rode both of them as a kid. The Poco Dell stud was super smooth but never got the chance to ride him out of the arena, I was really young. The Poco Pine stud was a blast to ride, grandpa bought us kids some goats to practice 'cutting' on him. 

They are very responsive and somewhat sensitive but it's a good quality in my book and for a performance horse it's a necessity. They do well with a clear, firm but fair leader but don't do well with being domineered, very willing when you show & tell what you want but can say no in a big way to aggressive force. Can't say we've ever had a chronic bucker, plenty that did the first time pushed into a lope but that is pretty norm and they can do it big if they want to. One that bucked like a top notch rodeo bronc but only when in heat. Can't remember any truly nasty ones. Then there's my old man that I just lost who if not rode consistently he would give you a pathetic version of a bucking fit - really pathetic, like 2 strides of pathetically smooth bucking and then settle into a nice working lope. Going to miss that  Now scoot out from under you, oh yeah. Athletic and quick, on the rare occasion they spook they are doozies and you better have a darn good seat. Stubborn, yep until they know who's in charge. If you're smarter than your horse, they're great! 

Smart enough to do a bit of everything with. My grandpa was a huge supporter of the "all-arounder". My reining mare was also my jumper and speed horse, wouldn't recommend that, the sliders with screw in cleats are a pita.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

It is a sign of a great stallion that can reproduce himself time and time again.
You can see his ablity to consistently pass on his conformation generations after he died. I think they call that a dynasty. Shalom


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Well poco translates to small on Spanish. And my gelding Dollar is poco bred and isnt very big. But he isn't hard to Train and was quite a bit more than a dime a dozen.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

10% of Henny's bloodlines is the the Poco Bueno bloodline. Sure, he's stubborn sometimes. He was pretty difficult to halter break according to his breeder. Though I've not thrown anything at him that he's absolutely said "no" about. He is a quick learner and will do what I ask him. Sure, he may think differently now after his accident. He needs a reminder more often than he should, but he picks it right up again like a pro. He's an absolute love bug and will follow you everywhere. He string tested to 15 hh even, which I don't really consider short. I'd actually prefer him to fall a couple inches lower than that cause I like 'em short. :wink:


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I really attribute the PB line as one of the many good King lines actually, with the "credit" if you will going to King rather than PB. Just me, though...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I can't like from my phone or I would. Totally agree with you on that face. No doubt King should get the credit there. When I have some time I will round up some pics of some we've had from King down through the sire line, there's no doubt on the prepotency there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

never met one I didn't like, but I like a small, quick horse. my filly, who has the best mind I've ever seen on a two year old, has poco pine on her papers.

on the other hand, every doc bar horse I've ever worked with has bucked like a rodeo bronc.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

You might be right Faceman about King. However the accomplishments of the get of PB have garnered him the accolades his sire wll never receive.
All those great horses with poco in their name assures that.
Lets remember that both Doc Bar and Poco Bueno were only a few generations away from being broncs themselves. LOL
anyone reading this that wouldnt hock their teeth to have owned PB, Doc Bar? I know I would be a denture wearing fool or that everyone would call me Gummer if I had the chance. Shalom


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I briefly owned a Poco Bueno grandson, named, "Super Moleo." He wasn't crazy, but he had a good trot and a rotten canter, so I sold him.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Not sure who you where talking to but they know nothing about quality horses. I had up until last year a g-daughter of PB and I have her daughter. Some of the best horses you could ever hope to own. Once they learn something they never forget it. They are not big horses but they are what a QH should be. 

People who think they are stubbern or what have you are not working them. These horses are bred to work. Not only the PB in them but what they are normally crossed on are working horses. They NEED a job. 

When crossed on Doc Bar horses are hard to beat in just about anything.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Faceman said:


> I really attribute the PB line as one of the many good King lines actually, with the "credit" if you will going to King rather than PB. Just me, though...


Yes and no. Poco Bueno added a bit of try to the king line. You see the Poco Line crosses well on Doc Bar to get some great cutters and on Hollywood Jac to get some of the best reiners. Where you do not really see the King lines from others doing this. Yes there are some but if you look at the best of the best that tract to King they 95% of the time go through Poco Bueno.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

This has been an interesting read. Our mare has Poco Bueno on both sides...5 generations back. She also has Doc Bar as her great grandpa on her Dam side.

I would say she is an extremely intelligent and versatile girl (Our trainer agreed). She has no vices and loves to work. She can be a challenge sometimes with her young rider (I attribute it to miscommunication from my 10 year old)...but when Kitten gets her cues right, Acey and she are an amazing team.

Put me down as someone who likes Poco Bueno horses. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ropinbiker (Aug 3, 2012)

I like the PBs as well as his lesser known stablemate Pretty Buck. I have a mare bred with both and she is great as a heel horse, my daughter's drill team horse, and she can do all the cow horse/reining stuff with ease. She will, when horsey, kick out once when warming up....but she is solid, solid. I also am starting a Perllino daughter of hers bred to a PB stud....she is gona be nice.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I love PB horses... We had a horse that traces back to him at least 3 times... And I imagine a lot of people here know who Zippo Pine Bar is... Well, I just took a look at his pedigree. His dam is Dollie Pine, who is sired by Poco Pine, by guess who... Poco Bueno


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Not exactly a representative sample, I know, but I have a PB/Poco Lena horse and from what I hear, he's typical of that line.

Classic old style QH confo - a witherless brick with legs, and a very broad back that takes an extra wide tree. Sticks at 14.2, rides much bigger. Small head with a kind eye and the tiny cat ears, wears a cob sized bridle. if you look at photos of him, photos of PB and photos of Poco Lena, you can definitely see the resemblance. The alpha horse in the herd, but quiet about it, doesn't kick or bite to make his point, a look is enough. Will try to cut or herd the tractor and the golf cart when they're in his paddock. Dead honest, will do anything you ask to do, all day long.

Smart, smart, smart - probably a little too smart for the taste of some riders and trainers. (I always think "stubborn" is code for "horse is smarter than the trainer") Adjusts brilliantly and appropriately to the skill level of his rider - will pack a beginner, take care of a tentative rider, and can be a blast for an experienced rider.

Now, this is the only PB bred horse I've know this well, but based on other's descriptions, he has a lot in common with other PB horses.

Based on him, I'd have another in a New York minute.


----------



## SassyLittleHorse (Jan 29, 2013)

dbarabians said:


> You might be right Faceman about King. However the accomplishments of the get of PB have garnered him the accolades his sire wll never receive.
> All those great horses with poco in their name assures that.
> Lets remember that both Doc Bar and Poco Bueno were only a few generations away from being broncs themselves. LOL
> anyone reading this that wouldnt hock their teeth to have owned PB, Doc Bar? I know I would be a denture wearing fool or that everyone would call me Gummer if I had the chance. Shalom


I have to say i was feeling out, because the first horse i bought was a PB. And my trainer kept telling me not to buy a baby a PB, or a mare... I got all three. Now It is really nice to here about some people who love and own PBs. I am like the only one in my town that really ones one. Most go to the sale then to the meat factories! :/ 

I really proved everyone that knew me wrong. They said they buck, Have stubbornness, and don't ever forgive you for anything you do! Personally I like mares better, but thats just me. She is three, I can get on her back, well jump on her back, ride her for about 15 mins, then get off. (Because she is just learning.)  Her blood line go back to Doc Bar.  And I have never had any problems from bucking, biting, kicking, or anyting really. She is just so amazing. She loves me, and listens really well. I am really hoiping that when she is older she will make a really good riding horse for me. I have done all her training myself, and I just had a trainer come out and say that I did really well and she has the mind of a four year old... haha A whole year ahead!!!  Well the thing is, is she is a Doc Bar and I don't have any regrets!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Success breeds contempt and many many horses now carry the blood of poco bueno. Poco means small bueno means good his name aptly described him. 
Ignore the naysayers remember success breeds contempt and I have heard a few arabian owners complain about several very prominent sires in our breed. Shalom


----------



## Mandeyoung (Jun 2, 2016)

I have a poco. 2 I believe I don't understand the whole importance thing as I bought a colt so the boys could learn to work with large animals and love horses. Wish someone could explain mines pedigree meaning


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

My mare has Poco Bueno 5 generations back - can be stubborn but would NEVER do anything nasty. She's one of the kindest and most intelligent horses I've ever had the pleasure of riding, which is why I bought her. She's rather large as well, 15.1 and 1200 lbs. Never bucked, reared, kicked or offered to bite.


----------

